# alsa - emu10k1 - microphone - kernel 2.6

## RCMN

I'm using ALSA with OSS emulation on kernel 2.6.1 with emu10k1

since i have kernel 2.6 i get this problem:

I can hear myself speaking in the microphone , but I can't "record" (other people can't hear me through teamspeak).

 *Quote:*   

>                    ---------------Ermixer-v0.8-------------
> 
>  > Vol     : - ###############      + | 77|     Bal: A- #####      D+ | +0| P
> 
>    Bass    : - ###########          + | 58|     Bal: A- #####      D+ | +0| P
> ...

 

note:if microphone or IGain are too hight it became extremely noisy...

hooooo!!! something happen when i was writing this Post.

i set Igain to 0 and play with Mic .When i decide to set IGain ;i realize it was in Mute and i can't set it back to P

what's wrong ???? I never had any problem before with kernel 2.4 and OSS !!?

----------

## archsvile

i have the same problem as you   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## RCMN

yep same problem with gnomemeeting if i try to set up the voice , nothing is recorded...

and it seems to be a issure for other peoples 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139516

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110632

and i can't find any solutions

----------

## longshot

VoIP works for me in UT2004. 2.6.7 kernel, audigy.

We tried linphone last night and it seems to work ok, although one of the computers only had onboard sound and quality was poor - still more fiddling with alsamixer to do. But we have other soundcards and will use those rather than onboard if that is how it works out. There was also a 1 second echo on one machine which we have to eliminate.

It did take a fair bit of fiddling with alsamixer before things worked. Someone helpfully pointed out that the mic control may increase the level in the speakers/headset, not the level of the input voice. With my audigy the control for voice level is mic capture.

I've just emerge gnomemeeting, but I'm getting a config error. Hopefully a little more searching will find the problem ...

----------

## John5788

 *RCMN wrote:*   

> I'm using ALSA with OSS emulation on kernel 2.6.1 with emu10k1
> 
> since i have kernel 2.6 i get this problem:
> 
> I can hear myself speaking in the microphone , but I can't "record" (other people can't hear me through teamspeak).
> ...

 

i have 2.6.7 gentoo-dev-sources with an audigy card using alsamixer, and i have teamseak working fine. here are some of my important things ive came across:

i had to turn off PCM capture so that the mic doesnt record every single output.

i had to turn down the Mic all the way so i dont hear myself, but i turn up Mic capture all the way so i can be heard.

----------

## BennyP

 :Rolling Eyes:  HOW??

----------

## Caustiq

 *John5788 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i had to turn off PCM capture so that the mic doesnt record every single output..

 

Thanks John, that was my problem as well. Skype rocks for VoIP on linux.

----------

## Kound

See: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=139516

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=182689 (german - solve) 

And all works fine. 

set Capture, Microphone and AC97 Cap to 90. 

Mute Mircophone if you will hear your self. 

Set Microphone and Capture to CAPTUR. 

Does it works?

----------

## psk31

Got my SB Live! working last night (finally) after following similiar instructions re the Alsamxer.

Spent alot of wasted time trying to get my mic (transmit) to function on Teamspeak messing with Kmix. It does nothing but screw things up .Use ALSAmixer and follow instructions above (or use the excellent set up faq's on the skype site). Other question I had which really confounded me was, many people here and elcewhere were saying you must have Full-duplex enabled on your Control Center->Sound System -> Configuration ] settings. If I attempt to change to full-DUPLEX I get a crash of the sound application. Is anyone elce seeing this?

In any event its not required (for SB Live), as I am up and running on TS and Skype using the mixer settings via Alsasound. Have also removed all OSS and ALSA sound modules from kernel and am loading the new ALSA 1.07-r3 as a seperate module along with oss-emulation.

Still get the kde sound configuration crash though if I mess with those settings. Strange.

-psk31

----------

## outspoken

well, i'm having the issue now where my line-in will not pick-up anything. alsamixer does not show AC97 with my SB Audigy. Perhaps this info only works with SB Live! - I'm still looking for a fix.

----------

## UTgamer

Hi guys, did search since March and Gentoo-Kernel 2.6.11-xx to an Audigy (1) solution for Mic and Midi.

With current kernel 2.6.11-gentoo-r9 and alsa not compiled into the kernel, I found only one way to bring back the 'PCM Capture Volume' and 'Mic Capture Volume' slider.

alsamixer, amixer, aumix, kmix, ... , and values in /etc/asound.state manually changed are all worthless.

Only with one tool it did succeed for the mic problem: alsamixergui - currently in version 0.9.0.1.2-r4.

If it will help for you, I did add in ~/ the ".asoundrc" file with 

```
pcm.emu10k1 {

   type hw

   card 0

}

ctl.emu10k1 {

   type hw

   card 0

}
```

then set with alsamixergui the second slider for PCM to 0 and the first for Mic to 0, the second Mic slider to 90%. 

Enjoi mic capturing for Teamspeak, Skype and recording.

For midi I still found no solution.

----------

